

Ignored disabled man builds his own damn elevator - rw
http://hackaday.com/2011/07/25/ignored-disabled-man-builds-his-own-damn-elevator/

======
Joakal
The council should approve it otherwise part of some regulation (code?); it's
'illegal' and the apartment can not be sold (council just won't allow sale).
This mean the person needs to pay for council-approved inspectors, lawyers,
etc.

/Had unfortunate experience with getting a house and finding 'illegal'
additions

~~~
abcd_f
This is Russia. You don't want to be disabled or handicapped as there is
absolutely _no_ infrastructure to support special needs people. State simply
does not care about handicapped people, and handicapped people are happy to
return the favour.

------
burgerbrain
While that is unspeakably cool, I am somewhat disheartened by the number of
commenters there saying it's "destruction of property", a hazard to others,
etc.

~~~
pyre
When I see these comments on HN I usually expect to see 80% of the commenters
'booing the guy off stage.' More often than not there are maybe 2 or 3
comments that represent what is referred to the 'the number of
comments/commenters' with other commenters also going 'wtf' to these people.

Is it really that 'disheartening' that in any crowd there will be at least a
few people with differing opinions?

Also note that while the one guy rails against it as destruction of property,
he also rails against the building designers and the council for not improving
the situation. His comment could be summed up as, "there were poor choices
made all around."

------
djeikyb
Lots more information in this link:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2017367/Disabled-
Dmi...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2017367/Disabled-Dmitry-
Bibikow-builds-DIY-chairlift-waiting-SIX-years-council-install-lift.html)

------
jamesteow
Having to wait six years for a solution is ridiculous. In the same situation,
I probably would've just moved out.

~~~
fletchowns
I probably would have moved out as well. Who knows what it's like to look for
housing there though, let alone finding one that says they will install a lift
for you. If that building/location was truly a spot worth waiting for, the
person on the first floor should have just switched him apartments. I don't
think I even would have though to ask if they would install a lift, does that
kind of request usually get fulfilled here in the US?

------
AretNCarlsen
Looks like a garage-style 2D hoist. If I lived anywhere near Russia, I would
bring him a couple relays and an RF remote so that he could run it himself.

~~~
nodata
You could send it to him.

~~~
AretNCarlsen
Good idea. The Daily Mail isn't responding to my email. Anybody know how to
get ahold of Dmitry Bibikow?

------
Mz
I'm not in a wheelchair but I do have a disability. I'm also terrified of
heights. There is no freakin' way I could be lifted up on the outside of a
building like that.

Twelve thumbs down to the lame folks who failed to install an elevator. Props
to this guy.

~~~
krakensden
Well, he was a mountaineer, so I suppose he's ok with the height.

~~~
Luyt
Especially because he used to skydive too ;-)

------
smogzer
A friend of mine used to say i live in a building for disabled people. This is
because my building has ONLY ramps and no stairs, also very handy for taking
the bike.

Since the public space in the building is open, no windows :) the rain also
wipes the floor clean.

------
petegrif
I think his best bet for keeping it is probably to keep it quiet.

------
erikb
Looks so dangerous to me.

